# Our Guinea pigs.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Here are pictures of our eight guinea pigs.

Two are indoor piggies, Nemo and Iggy. Nemo is 5 1/2 years old and my oldest piggy. I have had him since he was born because his mum was pregnant when I bought her and I didn't find out until the night before she had him. she only had the one baby though and he was massive.

Nemo

















Iggy

















This is Ginger who I adopted from pets at home - he's about 2 1/2 now.


















Snowdrop (white) Bubble (white face) and Squeak (black face)

























































Maisie and Meg (Maisie is the spiky haired one)


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG! there so cute ... i love them.....:thumbup:
green blob for your piccys xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww thank you soo much Scosha, it's my very first green blob I've ever got on here, I thought nobody liked me.









Glad you liked the pictures.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

They are like soo adorable I just want to hold them so badly!!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww thanks.  You could if you lived near me.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh they are all beautiful! I especially love Ginger


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Aww they are sooo cute! I want more Guineas now... lol


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

awww they are lovely and so adorable! I want a giniapig now but my husband won't let me have anymore pets!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

awww! they are sooooo cute! i want a pigggiee but my mum won't let me have anymore pets =( 

xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are sooo cute! (green blob from me) I can't even say who I like most because they are all so cute! 5 1/2 for Nemo is pretty good isn't it, I have a girl of the same age and I had one who was 6 1/2 when he died.

Snowdrop, Bubble and Squeak are they boys or girls, wondering because I am having trouble with 3 boys together, although I have always had 2 together without a problem!

*Heidi*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are lovely -makes me want more:biggrin:
Bubble and Squeak have lovely markings.


----------

